# I-Pilot Link?



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Question is: Is it worth up grading from an auto I-Pilot to the new I-Pilot Link that came out this year? This links the Trolling motor to the Humminbird fish finder. Has some nice features with plotting contour and such. Don't know that it's $800.00 more nice though. Any Thought? Thanks an Fish ON!:B


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't upgrade even if I had a compatible hummingbird. You will need a 2013 Lakemaster chip (which they may or may not have for the water you fish), run Ethernet cable (another extra cost) and buy the the new I-link. Could be very costly depending on you currently have installed on your boat. 

I have yet to even plot a course and use the track back feature on my current ipilot (I will on a couple shorelines I fish in the spring for sure), I have used spot lock smallmouth fishing and I'm A Okay with having all the controls for my Terrova at the tip of my fingers along with cruise control right left etc. I have no problems following lines on Erie

I guess it depends on will you use the couple extra features to justify the upgrade??


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty Much what I thought. Thanks for the input.


----------

